# Jd 3203



## snoyl (Mar 8, 2007)

hI All
Looking to buy new JD 3203 with 300 loader. Any problems with hydro trans or any thing else? Will be useing for light loader work, post hole use and brush hogging. My property is hilly, fields i mow about 7 acres plus hunting lanes. I think price is good at 16K. I have delt with dealer before and i am happy with him. Any input on this unit is appreciated. THANKS


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum snoyl! Great to have you aboard! I don't own a 3203 but own one of the precursers which is a 4410. I believe the hydro trans on the 3203 is the standard hydro, not the eHydro which I prefer since in my opinion they give you a more accurate and better drive pedal feel. The 3203 as a high/low range secondary transmission which I don't like but will probably work fine for the majority of uses. My 4410 has an A,B,C range secondary transmission which gives me a lot of flexibility for speed range selection. I am currently bush hogginga a 40 acres field with mine and I use A range for around the field edges trimming close and B range when I am cutting flat out in the open field. The only time I use C range is for transporting the tractor. C range is WAY to fast for anything else and put a LOT of strain on the hydro. 

If you haven't purchased the bush hog yet, be sure to get the heaviest duty cutter you can. They cost a lot more but in the end are work every penny. Get the chain guards and slip clutch too. 

I think you will be very happy with the 3203. 16K sounds kinda high in my opinion. The list price on a 3203 is $15,499. Midlawn is advertising them for $13,899.

John Deere 3203 Compact Tractor 

Usually list price minus 10% to 15% is a good fair price. List price minus 25% is a rare killer deal bargain. 

Anyhow, good luck on your purchase, hope this helps you out and hope you enjoy it when you get it home.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome to TF JD 3203 (snoyl)

I'm not the JD expert here but was born and raised in NC PA (haven't been back there in several years) and you can't be far from there, I would like to know what it looks like today when you have time!

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Doh! :duh: Forgot all about the front end loader! Around $3,300 is a decent price for the FEL. Get the heavy duty bucket if you can. They cost more but hold up better. Also negotiate having the rear tires filled with fluid into the price. This will have to be done or you will have to add wheel weights. (read very expensive) 

If 16K includes the FEL and I think it does; that is a great price for the package.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

snoyl,

The 3203 has some super advantages, but as it is an "advantage" series, a few drawbacks to consider. First, there is no mid-PTO option. This may not be a problem, but you will never run a MMM or blower/broom off of the front of the tractor. There is no Deere BH for this tractor. Woods and the aftermarket may or may not come up with one. And the last is that there is no position control on the 3PH. Since one of your stated functions will be to brush hog, you may want to think about this. It's not that you can't use the 3PH with a brush hog on this tractor, but returning to the same position will take a lot of guesswork. Other than that, when you get on the tractor the transaxle is beefy and huge, and the diesel has that real rip to the sound!

Good luck on your decision!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Good point on the position control JD! I use the position control constantly on mine while bush hogging over uneven terrain and drainage area's. i.e. I have to raise the bush hog going up a bank or it will dig into the ground and lower it while going over the crest of the hill or bank or the cutter will raise up from the ground and not cut anything.


----------



## jd3203 (Aug 30, 2006)

*i have one*

I bought a 3203 last fall. My uses include bush hogging and a lot of front end loader work in horse corrals. I also bought a 5 foot box blade.

The tractor has been good to me so far. Plenty of power and the hydro tranny is great for use with the FEL. Great traction, stable platform.

Do you have any specific quesitons?


----------



## snoyl (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info!!! Yes the price includes FEL and loaded rear tires. I dont think the position control will be a big factor, what i mow is on a hill but smooth. My biggest worry was the trans. It will be my first hydro. they let me run it around there yard and it seems very smooth. Im in the far N.E. of Pa. close to N.Y. It has built up quite a bit. 95% of my work is 2nd homes for people from the city (philly, jersy) Was in Enid OK. 25 years ago. sowing my oats so to speak. Would like to go back to the south west to live when (if) my time comes. Thanks again


----------



## snoyl (Mar 8, 2007)

*3203*

Thanks for all the great info. It got me thinking harder on my purchace. I went back to my dealer with my concernes and to get a price on the 3120. He got back to me with 3120 with 300cx loader,loaded rear tires, pallet forks $20126.85 They are waiting to get one in so i can do a side by side compare. I think this is a much nicer unit for the money and i dont want to lock myself out of anythink down the road by not haveing the mid pto. Will keep you posted. Thanks again


----------



## Sweats62 (Mar 3, 2007)

I bought a 3203 a couple of months ago. Mine came with a 300X loader and a heavy duty bucket. I was a little nervous about that at first, maybe it would be more than that tractor could handle. I was dead wrong. The tractor handles the the FEL with ease. Just in case, I asked the dealer and he said the 300X was their default FEL for the 3203 because the 300 was a little light-weight for the tractor. Look at the specs. I think you'll find the 300X much more versatile.

Also you might press your dealer about what it would take to install a 447 BH (for future reference). I've heard some dealers are doing it routinely. I can't justify it myself so havn't looked to hard.


----------



## snoyl (Mar 8, 2007)

*Loaders*

Sweats
Thanks for the reply. I asked my dealer about the 300x on the 3203. The service guy told me they dont put the 300x on the 3203 becuse it doesnt have enuf pressure or flow and they wont warrenty it. I thought the 300 was light for they 3203 also. I dont plan on doing much heavy work with it but you know how that goes!They will have a 3120 in the next couple of days and will let me run it so i will make my desision then. I ran the 3203 for about 30 minites and i liked it fine,nice unit. Thou i like the option of the Mid pto after i thought about. I dont have much use for the back hoe and he told me its not a big deal to install after.Will keep you all posted. Thanks again


----------



## Sweats62 (Mar 3, 2007)

The 3120 looks to me to be the better tractor head to head when compared to my 3203. If you can afford the 3120 than do it and be happy. It looks like a substantial little tractor

I bought my 3203 because I could afford a 790 and for a little more this was a far superior tractor for my needs. Sure the 3203 didn't have the little niceties like PTO indepentent of operator presence, but I like to think that I can overcome a small detal like that without having to bow down to a smaller, ligher-weight tractor like the 790. Don't get me wrong, the 790 is a substantial tractor, I just like my 3203 more.

Why then didn't I go with the 3120? The 790 was on the high end of my budget. The 3203 was way outside of that budget and we still made it work. I couldn't afford to push our finances any further.


----------



## Sweats62 (Mar 3, 2007)

Sorry everybody, got too many thoughts going at one time and screwed up my response. Ended up sounding like a doper. My bad, please excuse me.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sweats, you got the machine that you worked out within your budget and expected application will work best for you. I am sure you will be VERY satisfied with it. The 3203 is a fine machine! Congratulations and enjoy the seat time. Please be sure to post some pics of your tractor time in action! :thumbsup: We wanna see her good N muddy!


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoy,

I looked at the 3203 last year but stepped up to the 3120 instead.
I traded my 2-year-old 2210 with 400 hrs on the clock.

I wanted the 72" MMM and never looked back. We have about 6 acres with 3 horses so I'm using the MMM to cut my pastures. 

About 70% of the time I'm cutting the lawn around the house, I just love the way this 7 Iron deck cuts. I couldn't justify the cost for both MMM and Bush hog.

I don't think the 3203 has cruse control, great feature!

Any way you can't go wrong, I bet you will love your new John Deere.

Scorpion


----------



## snoyl (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi All 
Have been really busy with work so i havent been on much. Anyway i finily got my tractor. Was going to get the 3120 with 300x loader, pallet forks, loaded tires. Brand new 0 hours $21439.00 Instead got a 3320 215 days old at anouther dealer, 300x loader, pallet forks, loaded tires .7 hours on the clock. $21800 I thought that was a steal. I am very happy with it. Will send some pics when i get a chance and can fiquer out how.
Snoyl


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoyl,

Lots of pictures, your going to just love that machine.

Where about in NE PA you live. We used to live in Zelieople and moved to Ohio about 3 years ago.

I'm in sales and I know Erie area very well.

Scorpion


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats on your new 3320! I don't think you'll be looking back.


----------

